# cross bow



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

my bro is thinking of buyin a cross bow and asked me to see wut is a good poundage to take down deer


----------



## ajsgonefishin (Jan 18, 2005)

this year was my first year bow hunting with a Xbow. i dont think that the draw weight is the biggest thing you have to worry about. i think it is more about shot placement than anything else.. i shoot a Xbow with a 150 draw weight and it does just fine...i double lunged an 8point and he ran about 80 yards.. jus tell him to find a bow that he can draw with out killing himself... and practice alot to ensure a good shot


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

There's really not much choice in the matter. Most are between 150 lb and 175 lbs, with a few a bit more. They'll all kill a deer just fine.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I have a 175 lbs... and it really isnt that bad....I missed a buck with it one year when I was on the ground on my knees and cocked the thing off my chest.... im not too "burly" either... 5'9" 180.... so when you put it on the ground and cock it it's real easy... and they have cocking aids as well...


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

Nowadays all crossbows are good as long as it's a HORTON!LOL


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I have a hunter's specialty... its a ten point before they were ten points.... those bows are quicker than hortons...also a little more coin... but I can shoot my crossbow up to 65 yards and put it within a softball every time.... I have shot it at 80 and hit the target.... but that is a rediculous distance... I compound hunt now and passed my crossbow off to my girlfriend and she killed her first deer with it the first time she ever went deer hunting... she was hunting for like 2 hours and killed a four point and was like I don't know what the big deal about this hunting stuff is, its not hard! I was like right! anyway there are several good crossbow makers out there and I would say horton is probably second to ten point!


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I dont know where you are from but the dicks in cuyahoga falls at chapel hill mall area has some crossbows on sale... I think they were referbished or just bought and returned... I think most of them are hortons.... but they were mostly all around $300.... and they were on the ground bye the isle to go into the guns and by the hunting clothes!


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I currently shoot a Horton TR 175 and love it.

Excalibur in my opinion is the top of the line crossbow. Next is Horton and then Ten Point. I can't see how Ten Point can be so expensive. 

I honestly wouldn't own a Barnett. How this company stays in business I have no clue. I owned the Wildcat and it was pure junk. I have talked to many crossbow hunters on Archerytalk.com, and very very few have ever had a positive opinion of them.

Now before everyone jumps my case, these are my opinions. Take them or leave them.

lg_mouth


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Check out this baby:

http://cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ...parentId=cat20024&id=0026201&_requestid=21578

...


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I believe with a 225lb pull, it is illegal in Ohio. I have a buddy who has the 200lb pull and it is amazing. The only downfall of a Excalibur is the length of the limbs. 

lg_mouth


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

that is one awsome bow and thanks for all the info i think i know wut kind of bow that i should get for my bro


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Absolutely check out TenPoint. Most people see the price tag on the top of the line decked-out Pro-Elite package ($1700.00) and assume they're all that expensive. Not so. There is also the Elite, a new model that will replace the QX-4, and the Titan. This year they will introduce even more economical models under the 6-point logo. All their products are top notch and my experience with their customer service was nothing short of outstanding.


----------



## DavidT (Feb 3, 2006)

lg_mouth said:


> I believe with a 225lb pull, it is illegal in Ohio. I have a buddy who has the 200lb pull and it is amazing. The only downfall of a Excalibur is the length of the limbs.
> 
> lg_mouth


Yep. The ExoMax is illegal in Ohio -- max draw is 200 pounds for us.

I have an Excalubur Phoenix with a 175 lb. draw. Excaliburs are unique among top-line crossbows because they are recurves and not compound. Makes them quieter and simpler. No pulleys, axles or cables. What you're paying for instead is excellent engineering, materials and machining. Designed and built by a hunter, they are capable of extreme accuracy with the same bolt velocity as a compound with the same draw weight.
I'm not dissin' Hortons or Ten Points, but IMHO Excaliburs are a cut above. Check 'em out www.excaliburcrossbow.com.


----------

